# New Member Here



## paletteone (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm a newbie from Canada with a passionate interest in aviation art and aviation history, particularly WWII, although I am interested in other areas of aviation as well. I'm an artist so I hope that I will be able to enlist some help from members here from time-to-time as I work on any given project(s). It is essentially a hobby so if I don't reply promptly or seem to take my time getting on with projects well, that's the reason. Actually, that's probably the reason it took me this long to join you, lol. Anyhow, I look forward to learning more and exploring this site further. Cheers!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome from New Jersey


----------



## imalko (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome from a fellow artist in England.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome aboard mate

Neat avatar by the way


----------



## brucejscott (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello and Welcome! If you get the chance, and you don't mind, post some of your artwork.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2011)

and another welcome from New Jersey!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd love to see that too. Dabbled with watercolours and pencil sketches when younger and may take it up again some day.

Welcome from Cowtown. So where in this expansive land are you from?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Palletteone.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2011)

G'day mate welcome from down under!


----------



## paletteone (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, thanks to all of you for the warm welcome, I'm overwhelmed. As I mentioned I'm a hobbyist and I aspire to enter some work and to take part in aviation art related shows when possible. I've been a regular on ehangar for a few years and I've learned a lot from some of the guys over there, a hell of a lot of fantastic artists there that you can learn from. I wish that I had more work to post but here's a few that I've done in the past few years, I hope that you like them. I'm always thinking ahead so I will post more as I do them. It's great to see the mix of nationalities. My wife is from the UK, and I have relatives in Vienna, Austria as well. Also, it's nice to see a fellow Canadian here, I'd love to get out west one day, never been there, I hear that the Canadian Rockies are beautiful. I'm from Courtice, Ontario. Gary, thanks for the compliment on the avatar, as you can see, it's one of my own works. Airframes, have you got a website or can you send me a link to some of your work? Thanks again to all of you for the welcome.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautiful work! Some of the members, including Terry (Airframes) have posted their stuff here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/show-us-your-artwork-17847.html


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2011)

Some nice work there. I knew I'd posted some stuff somewhere, but never could figure out how to post a link !


----------



## paletteone (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Andy, I like your pencil work, especially the BF-109 F, the Mustang and the P-40, very nice. Your watercolours from way back when are awesome as well, very nicely done.

Terry, I couldn't find your images in that thread forwarded by Andy. Please let me know if there is a specific place, maybe paste the direct link again in case I got it wrong.

I'll move these images to that other thread when I get a few moments. Also, how do you post images so that they preview in the thread instead of having to click on them individually?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2011)

That's my fault. I thought Terry poted his stuff there, sorry.

As for posting, for some reason several members seem to have problems posting multiple images in the right order. Here's what I do:

Open Manage Attachments
In the window, click on "Add Files"
In the new window click "Select Files". Here you can browse on your HD and select as many pics as you want. Make sure they're no wider than 800 pixels.
Then click on "Upload Files" and all of your selections will show up in a wierd order in the "Attachments" view. At this point, you can drag and drop the pictures into the order you want. If you want to post them with words in between, select "Insert in Line". You can then insert the words around the pic reference in your text box. If you just want them to show up in sequence at the end of your post, just select "Done".


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2011)

Found them ! Still don't know how to post a link, but they're in the Aviation Pictures section, under the title 'Airframes Paintings as promised', started in 2008.


----------



## paletteone (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Terry! I had a look, nice work sir, especially the Tornados, are they done in oils? I also like the profile of the Vulcan, is that traditional or digital? 

Andy, thanks for the posting tips, will utilize that the next time I post. Cheers!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2011)

Cheers mate. Yes, oils on canvas for all except the Phantoms, which were oils on Daler board. The Hunter profile (not Vulcan!) was one of my first attempts at a digital profile, using Corel and the PC's mouse.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Found them ! Still don't know how to post a link, but they're in the Aviation Pictures section, under the title 'Airframes Paintings as promised', started in 2008.



Terry, what I usually do is open the forum in a second tab while this dialogue box is open, then find the post you want in the other tab. Go up to the top window on the page that shows the path to the web page and right click on it and selct copy to copy the whole path to your clipboard. Then return to this dialogue box, and click on the little globe icon that says "Insert link" when you hover your mouse over it. Click that, right click over the highlighted http\\ part and select paste, then click on "OK" and presto! http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/airframes-paintings-promised-15027.html


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Andy, I'll _try _to remember all that !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 6, 2011)

Practice my friend, then it's second nature. If it needed a memeory, I would have failed!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2011)

He He !


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 7, 2011)

Just found the thread.....

Welcome to the forum


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Make yourself at home and enjoy your stay


----------

